# 2011 code ground rods at shed sub panel



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have submitted for a permit to install a 40 amp sub panel in an all wood shed.
Installing 3/4 pvc conduit all the way with 2 hots, 1 neutral and a ground all the way with all separated in the sub panel.
Inspector has asked me to include 2 ground rods at the shed. Im not sure why?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

First of all, why in the world did you get a permit? 

As for the ground rods, they are required at an outbuilding. However, there is no requirement for 2 rods, that requirement is for services only.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Shawn23 said:


> I have submitted for a permit to install a 40 amp sub panel in an all wood shed.
> Installing 3/4 pvc conduit all the way with 2 hots, 1 neutral and a ground all the way with all separated in the sub panel.
> Inspector has asked me to include 2 ground rods at the shed. Im not sure why?


Because the shed requires a grounding electrode. A single electrode has to be tested and verified to be 25 ohms or less to ground. The code allows a second electrode with no test. It's often just easier to add the second rod.


----------



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

MTW said:


> First of all, why in the world did you get a permit?
> 
> As for the ground rods, they are required at an outbuilding. However, there is no requirement for 2 rods, that requirement is for services only.



Home Owner requested and in our area if you try to sell your house and work was done without a permit you (the owner) are on the hook and the sale will fall through if you don't fix it. Just easier to do now and not pay the double fine later.

2 ground rods means i don't have to prove ohms, just easier.


----------



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

RePhase277 said:


> Because the shed requires a grounding electrode. A single electrode has to be tested and verified to be 25 ohms or less to ground. The code allows a second electrode with no test. It's often just easier to add the second rod.


Thanks for the help. Code ref?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Shawn23 said:


> Home Owner requested and in our area if you try to sell your house and work was done without a permit you (the owner) are on the hook and the sale will fall through if you don't fix it. Just easier to do now and not pay the double fine later.


Sorry to hear that, what part of communist Florida is that?


----------



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

MTW said:


> Sorry to hear that, what part of communist Florida is that?


South Florida. They are busting home owners left and right. Big source of income for them.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> First of all, why in the world did you get a permit?
> 
> As for the ground rods, they are required at an outbuilding. However, *there is no requirement for 2 rods, that requirement is for services only*.


Are you sure of that?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Shawn23 said:


> South Florida. They are busting home owners left and right. Big source of income for them.


Nothing like an overbearing government. :no:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Are you sure of that?


I'm not actually, I haven't looked at a code book in ages. I consider most code rules to be suggestions anyway. The NEC has no credibility with me.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mtw said:


> i'm not actually, i haven't looked at a code book in ages. I consider most code rules to be suggestions anyway. The nec has no credibility with me.


250.32(a)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Shawn23 said:


> I have submitted for a permit to install a 40 amp sub panel in an all wood shed.
> Installing 3/4 pvc conduit all the way with 2 hots, 1 neutral and a ground all the way with all separated in the sub panel.
> Inspector has asked me to include 2 ground rods at the shed. Im not sure why?


Code requires a grounding electrode at the separate structure which in most cases means 2 ground rods. Separate the ground and neutral and the grounding electrode conductor get connected to the equipment grounding conductor not the neutral bar.

I believe the code section was already given.


----------



## cl2sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

When the 2017 code is adopted, (2) grd rods will be required. He's just exercising his AHJ privilege and requiring (2) now. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Ground rods at a shed :lol:

You guys have funny code :jester:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

emtnut said:


> Ground rods at a shed :lol:
> 
> You guys have funny code :jester:


Not all of us follow it to the letter. :whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Not all of us follow it to the letter. :whistling2:


When did you become this big code rebel? 


Was I an influence at all? That would really warm my heart to hear.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> When did you become this big code rebel?


Within the last few years. I'm ashamed at what a code purist I used to be. 



> Was I an influence at all? That would really warm my heart to hear.


Definitely. Shockdoc too of course. Adding branch circuits and changing outlets without adding AFCI's is a liberating feeling.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

cl2sparky said:


> When the 2017 code is adopted, (2) grd rods will be required. He's just exercising his AHJ privilege and requiring (2) now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


2 ground rods have been required since the 2011 cycle if youre installing anything more than a multiwire circuit


----------

